# Will a pathfinder body lift fit on hardbody?



## format13 (Jun 10, 2006)

I just bought a performance accessories body lift 3" part #4043 and the seller assured me it was for the 86.5-93 hardbody. But when I emailed performance accessories they said it was for the pathfinder.

By the time i got the email i already won the auction.

Did i just get screwed over???


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Was this on Ebay? If so, the seller is new(supposingly).It is listed for the D21 years, but all it says is Nissan. It is not vehicle specific.Even with the part number listed,it is a missleading auction. I saw another auction that was for the Pathy only,so there is may be a difference. Have you paid yet?


----------



## format13 (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes, I did. And yes it was very unclear on the auction. I couldnt find the parts numbers on the Performance Accessories site and that is why I emailed them.

The thing is I emailed the seller through ebay asking specifically if it would fit my 1986.5 Hardbody Pickup. So hopefully if it does not fit, i can get ebay to refund it or however that process works.

I made sure to be specific in case I ran into this problem

*crosses fingers*

$70 for a body lift was too good to pass up!


----------



## 86 hb king cab (Feb 2, 2009)

it should work just fine most older pathfinders and hb's have interchangeable parts up to like 97 year range


----------

